
JuliaCon 2020 Conference Agenda - nathandaly
https://live.juliacon.org/agenda/2020-07-31
======
nathandaly
JuliaCon 2020 concluded yesterday, but the talks are all posted on YouTube,
and the conference agenda page remains accessible for the near future.

